# Crossing gates



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Can you run 3 gates on a crossing by combing 2 together going into the controller?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

O? HO? S? What scale?


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> O? HO? S? What scale?



Sry forgot to put Guage it is HO.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I use the Walthers crossing lights controller, says it can control up to 4 lights


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Andreash said:


> I use the Walthers crossing lights controller, says it can control up to 4 lights
> View attachment 580689
> View attachment 580690



That's for 2 different crossings. I have one that could use three because of the layout.


There is a main road that crosses a busy set of tracks right after going over there is a left turn you can make that goes over a light usage track that goes to a turntable. For the busy crossing I would want gates on the incoming to intersection of the bust road. The other side on that road would be just before intersection. The road/driveway which goes to tt and roundhouse parking lot I would like the crossing before tge light usage track that way they don't have access to the intersection due to safety concerns of the track they go over before intersection.
So I would need 3 on one circuit


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone know if this would work?
If I put two gates into one port on any controller will it give enough power?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

They are LED's right? To be safe you could put a 500 ohm resistor in series with both gates. ( you might need to experiment to get an acceptable brightness )


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> They are LED's right? To be safe you could put a 500 ohm resistor in series with both gates. ( you might need to experiment to get an acceptable brightness )



I haven't bought anything as of yet. I would want drop down gate with lights


----------

